# Canadian crackdown on illegal immigration consultants



## riobravo

Few years ago, Canadian Government introduced a legislation where all immigration consultants must be registered and accredited with the Government. 
Before hiring any immigration consultant, an applicant should read Immigration Canada webpage.


----------

